# Meet my fawn & blue girl Bella



## andresavagesosa (Oct 18, 2012)

what are you guys thoughts on her?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

She's adorable, welcome to GP!


----------



## andresavagesosa (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you guys, I've had her for almost 2 weeks. Shes nearly 3 months old.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

She's a good looking pup, and I usually don't like dilutes lol.


----------



## db54 (Oct 18, 2012)

She's gorgeous...should grow up to be a 10.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty head.


----------



## andresavagesosa (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks again, her mom is an all black super energetic dog. She was just leaping all over the place when she saw us. Her dad wasn't around but I saw pictures & he's a huge fawn blacknose pit. She's registered under the UKC as a APT & her parents r both purple ribbon. But most people say that doesn't mean much I guess.. Would y'all consider her APT? Or AmBully or AmStaffy?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes a cutie


----------



## andresavagesosa (Oct 18, 2012)

She's growing up beautifully. Ima upload another pic later.


----------



## andresavagesosa (Oct 18, 2012)

Heres her laying in bed.


----------



## QueenMissy81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awwww she reminds me of my Missy, she's a blue fawn,1 1/2yr old. She is the best dog! I love their color people tend to go towards blue or brindle but I like the fawn. Your baby will be beautiful when she gets bigger 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Shes so CUTE!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Post up her pedigree when you get it and we can tell you what you have based on the bloodlines  I am leaning toward Ambully aas you said her dad was huge. American Pit bull Terriers and AmStaffs are not huge dogs, but American Bullies can be. Either way,she is a cutie!


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

She's simply adorable! IMO pitbulls are the cutest puppies!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

